# Avro York



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## stona (Nov 21, 2014)

Yet more Manchester/Lancaster DNA 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 21, 2014)

A great looking plane too.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2014)

I agree, just beautiful.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)

Avro York in French service

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)

Avro York RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2014)

Great aeroplane that deserves better recognition than it got. Could carry a large load at high speed - it's high point was the Berlin Airlift, although maintenance isues with its Merlins didn't help it; it was faster than the C-54 and could carry a heavier load. The York C.1 in the pic above, MW101 of 24 Sqn was used as Monty's personal transport and was the second production York. It and the first production aircraft MW100 flew over half a million miles transporting VIPs and personnel.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 10, 2014)

The Elephant Express...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

New Guinea, named Endeavour

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 13, 2015)

That is MW140 which was part of the RAAF's Governor Generals Flight. Was also used to evacuate POW's from Singapore post war.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2015)

Interesting shot. The York is being inspected by USAAF personnel and, judging by the style of the hangar in the background, I think this might have been taken at Bassingbourn.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Tracker (Jan 20, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2015)

I will say the British aircraft for the most part had a very regal look about them.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2017)

Wunstorf, Berlin Airlift, 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## dogsbody (Mar 2, 2017)

The York C.II.













Chris

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2017)

I always thought that was a nice looking, though functional, plane.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WWII Photograph RAAF Avro York Endeavour Aircraft Australia 4-5/8" x 3-5/8" B&W | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 4, 2020)

I agree with Jim, she is a pretty plane.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2020)

WWII 1945 USAAF 26th Bomb SQ Okinawa Airplane Photo #4 Aircraft | eBay
WWII 1945 USAAF 26th BS Okinawa Airplane Photo #13 Japanese Surrender plane ? | eBay
WWII 1945 USAAF 26th Bomb SQ Okinawa Airplane Photo #11 aircraft | eBay

AIRCRAFT OF THE ROYAL AIR FORCE 1939-1945: AVRO 685 YORK. York C Mark I, MW102, VIP Standard aircraft, on the ground at Ringway, Cheshire, during constructors checks by A V Roe & Co Ltd. Following 'running in' operations by No. 511 Squadron RAF, MW102 was flown to the Far East for the use of Earl Mountbatten as Supreme Allied Commander, South East Asia, on 1 April 1944.

ASN Aircraft accident Avro 685 York C.1 MW102 Singapore-Changi RAF Station 
Date:Wednesday* 25 October 1950 *
Type:Avro 685 York C.1
Operator:Royal Air Force - RAF 
Registration: MW102 C/n / msn: 
First flight: 1943 
Engines: 4 Rolls-Royce Merlin 
Crew:Fatalities: 0 / Occupants: Passengers:Fatalities: 0 / Occupants: Total:Fatalities: 0 / Occupants: 
Aircraft damage: *Damaged beyond repair *
Location:Singapore-Changi RAF Station (




Singapore) 
Phase: Landing (LDG) Nature:Military

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2021)

WW2 RAF 'Avro York' Aircraft MW234 Original Vintage Photograph Middle East c1946 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2021)

Such a good looking aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 1945 USAAF 26th Bomb SQ Okinawa Airplane Photo #4 Aircraft | eBay
> WWII 1945 USAAF 26th BS Okinawa Airplane Photo #13 Japanese Surrender plane ? | eBay
> WWII 1945 USAAF 26th Bomb SQ Okinawa Airplane Photo #11 aircraft | eBay
> 
> ...


Original WWII Photo Lord Mountbatten Aircraft Plane SE Asia Command Aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2021)

CLASSIC AVIATION: NOTTINGHAM JOURNAL LTD ENGLAND ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
 3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

AVRO YORK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

WWII First Official Photograph Of Avro York 1942 Air Ministry Photograph | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII First Official Photograph Of Avro York 1942 Air Ministry Photograph at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





First Official Photograph Of Avro York 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

AVRO YORK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AVRO YORK - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 24, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> CLASSIC AVIATION: NOTTINGHAM JOURNAL LTD ENGLAND ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay
> 
> View attachment 626406



"Young Roy Chadwick's model aeroplanes were always that bit more thought out compared to his classmates'"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 24, 2021)

I remember many years ago when the Royal Air Force Museum Cosford was called "The Aerospace Museum", the York was being used as the shop! Punters would walk into the big double doors at the rear and grab their models and books and things and present them to a lady at a table with a cash register!

This is the aircraft now serving in its role as a museum exhibit in the snazzy Cold War Hangar.




DSC_0398

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

York C Mark I, MW102, VIP Standard aircraft MW102 was flown to the Far East for the use of Earl Mountbatten as Supreme Allied Commander, South East Asia, on 1 April 1944.

Aug 1945 WWII Okinawa Lord Mountbatten's airplane for Japanese Surrender
















Aug 1945 WWII Okinawa Lord Mountbatten's airplane for Japanese Surrender Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Aug 1945 WWII Okinawa Lord Mountbatten's airplane for Japanese Surrender Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Aug 29, 2022)

Avro York - Hercules engines.
From an Inter Allied Information Office publication.


----------



## special ed (Aug 29, 2022)

This plane appears to fabric covered. Wasn't the York a Monocock (-2 sp) fuselage?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2022)

It's definitely *not* a York. I recognise the type, but can't remember its name, and I believe it is French - the fuselage roundel is French.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)

Actually it is not the French plane but the Dutch Fokker F.36 ( Fokker F.XXXVI ) passenger plane of 1934. And indeed she was used in the GB because she was sold to there in 1939 and registered as G-AFZR.









the pic source; the net.

Pupils at No. 1 Air Observer and Navigation School prepare to board Fokker F.XXXVI, G-AFZR, for a training flight at Prestwick Ayrshire. G-AFZR (formerly PH-AJA of KLM) was purchased by the RAF in 1939 as a navigation trainer, being flown and maintained by Scottish Aviation Ltd, Prestwick, under its civil registration. It crashed on take off from Prestwick on 21 May 1940 and then she was scrapped.





the pic and info: THE ROYAL AIR FORCE TRAINING COMMAND, 1939-1940.

As the PH-AJA of the KLM ....








the source: Jedyny w swoim rodzaju Fokker F.XXXVI Arend

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2022)

Thanks for the clarification Wojtek.
The tones in the photo made me think the roundel was French.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)

No problemo, Pal. My initial thought was that it just could be a French aircraft too. The roundel looks really like the Armée de l'air one. But later I have reminded myself the KLM passenger plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

Dan-Air London G-ANXN














vintage photo British Dan-Air London AVRO lancaster York 685 aircraft. " | For sale on Delcampe"


€7.00 | Category: Postcards > Topics > Transport > Aviation > Airplanes > 1946-....: Modern Era"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

G-AGJA















RARE vintage rppc AVRO lancaster York 685 aircraft owned by Skyways of London registration G-AGJA " | For sale on Delcampe"


€11.00 | Category: Postcards > Topics > Transport > Aviation > Airplanes > 1919-1938: Between Wars"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------

